# using onboard video after installing graphics card



## vish786 (Jun 12, 2007)

i have to do some sort of troubleshooting with my bios... i already have nvidia 5200 fx graphcis card installed on my agp slot.   now when i connect my monitor's cable to onboard video slot... monitor screen is blank... instead of opening my cpu and removing the nvidia graphics card... is their a way where i can get display from my onboard video card.  i need to check by bios for some reason... can i get the display from onbraod video card without removing graphics card.????????  any trick


----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2007)

Nopes... U cant use the onboard gfx without removing the Gfx card...


----------



## vish786 (Jun 12, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Nopes... U cant use the onboard gfx without removing the Gfx card...



sure ??


----------



## cooldip10 (Jun 14, 2007)

hey I've the same Geforce FX 5200 gfx card. and the problem which you have mentioned is persisting in my system too.. 

May be BIOS can help.. There is an option of "AGP/Onboard gfx"-

My mobo is GIGABYTE 82845GE RZ.. What's urs??


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2007)

I also have a Mercury 845gl with agp mobo and using fx5200
video card. Here is the procedure to set up dual monitor from my mobos manual (note: i haven't tested it)

In order to enable “Dual Monitor” Function, users must have
“Two Monitors”, “Two Graphics Devices” (one is for AGP
graphics card; the other one is for onboard VGA) and Windows
2000 or Windows XP that supports the Dual Monitor Function.

*Dual Monitor Installation (For Windows XP)*

If the onboard VGA is first installed, and you would like to use the
add-on AGP card. Please follow the installation steps 1-6. Users
may go to step 4 directly if the add-on AGP card is installed first
and then turned on the onboard VGA devices for “ secondary
display”.
Step 1: Remove the Onboard VGA Driver
Go to “ Control Panel”
Choose “Add or Remove Programs”
Choose “Intel® Extreme Graphics Driver”
Click “Remove”
Shut down the computer

Step 2: Install the Add-on AGP Card
Shut down the system
Install the add-on AGP card in the AGP Ultra slot
Turn on the computer
Note: When you turn on the system, windows might report
Found New Hardware Wizard, “Video Controller(VGA
Compatible)” or “Video Controller”. When you see the Found
New Hardware Wizard dialogue box, DO NOT insert any disk in
your CD/DVD-ROM before clicking on the “Next” button. The
Windows Auto-search will not be finished till it can’t search the
related driver.
Step 3: Install the Add-on AGP Card Driver
Install the add-on AGP card driver
Restart the computer
Step 4: Install the Onboard VGA Driver
Install the onboard VGA driver from our support CD to
utilize Dual Monitor Function. Here is the Driver Path:
CD-ROM:\VGA\Intel845g\WIN2K&XP\Graphics\Setup.exe
Restart the computer

Note: If the add-on AGP card driver and onboard VGA drivers
are installed, the dual-monitor display will be enabled. As soon
as it is enabled, follow the instructions to view the status of the
dual-monitor display or adjust the parameters of the two
monitors.

Step 5: Right click the desktop. Select “Properties”
See the picture below:

Step 6: Select “Display Properties”
Click “Settings”
Then the parameters of the two monitors can be adjusted

*Dual Monitor Installation (For Windows 2000)*

If the onboard VGA is first installed, and you would like to use the
add-on AGP card. Please follow the installation steps 1-6. Users
may go to step 4 directly if the add-on AGP card is installed first
and then turned on the onboard VGA devices for “secondary
display”.
Step 1: Install the Add-on AGP Card
Shut down the system
Install your add-on AGP card in the AGP Ultra slot
Turn on the computer
Step 2: Install the Add-on AGP Card Driver
Install the add-on AGP card driver
Restart the computer
Note: Windows might report Found New Hardware Wizard once
the system is turned on. When you see the “dialogue box” of
the Found New Hardware Wizard, please click on “Cancel” and
DO NOT install the onboard VGA driver.
Step 3: Remove the Onboard VGA Driver
Go to “ Control Panel”
Choose “Add or Remove Programs”
Choose “Intel® Extreme Graphics Driver”
Click “Remove” and Restart the computer
Note: When you turn on the system, windows might report
Found New Hardware Wizard, “Video Controller(VGA
Compatible)” or “Video Controller”. When you see the Found
New Hardware Wizard dialogue box, DO NOT insert any disk in
your CD/DVD-ROM before clicking on the “Next” button. The
Windows Auto-search will not be finished till it can’t search the
related driver.

Step 4: Install the Onboard VGA Driver
Install the onboard VGA driver from our support CD to
utilize Dual Monitor Function. Here is the Driver Path:
CD-ROM:\VGA\Intel845g\WIN2K&XP\Graphics\Setup.exe
Restart the computer
Note: If the add-on AGP card driver and onboard VGA drivers
are installed, the dual-monitor display will be enabled. As soon
as it is enabled, follow the instructions to view the status of the
dual-monitor display or adjust the parameters of the two
monitors.
Step 5: Right click the desktop. Select “Properties”

Step 6: Select “Display Properties”
Click “Settings”
Then the parameters of the two monitors can be adjusted.


----------



## dabster (Jun 15, 2007)

Is it going to work...?
My mobo Just disables the onboard GFX as soon a GFX card is found in the AGP slot, so in system devices, Onboard graphics even won't show up, than what is the point install drivers and all.
Also I don't have any option to disable onboard graphics or something, it just detects by itself.

I think a lot depends on Hardware for this.


----------



## cooldip10 (Jun 15, 2007)

dabster said:
			
		

> Is it going to work...?
> My mobo Just disables the onboard GFX as soon a GFX card is found in the AGP slot, so in system devices, Onboard graphics even won't show up, than what is the point install drivers and all.



Ya.. Same with mine. This thing starts using AGP first


----------



## vish786 (Jun 15, 2007)

ok guys ur getting me wrong i dont want to setup a dual monitor, actually i want to get a single display from my onboard vga without removing my gfx card... coz i am not getting my bios boot menu when i press F8 key....


----------



## cooldip10 (Jun 15, 2007)

Try pressing *del* or *F2* at the boot up...


----------

